# How true does a wheel need to be?



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I have just noticed that my front wheel is out of true by about 1mm and has a small, but noticeable wobble. It is a 32h Mavic OP with Record hub and DT Revolution spokes. Should I stop riding on this wheel and get it trued? Or is this within the range of acceptability? 

This is currently my only wheelset and having it trued by the LBS would mean being off the road for a few days, which I would prefer to avoid. (And, yes, I am in the process of buying a spare pair of wheels.)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

A lot depends on why it's out of true. Have one or two spokes loosened off? If so this isn't good and shows that the wheel is in a poor state. You should learn how to evaluate and correct wheel problems and then you're not at the mercy of the bike shop and their "few days" turnaround. This could be a 5-10 minute fix for you.

To start, read the home wheelbuilding (and maintenance) info in my sig line. This, and the links at the end, will tell you all you need to know. You should do a pluck/ping test on all the spokes to see if any are loose or looser than the others. Then, with a bit of tightening and truing, you'll be on your way.

Ultimate trueness isn't all that important. Equality of tension is far more important.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not rocket science. Every cyclist should know how to do minor wheel maintenance. Get yourself a spoke wrench and do it. Unless there was some rim damage, truing up a wheel with a 1mm wobble is a 5 minute job at worst.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

+1 on this comment. It's as easy as changing a tube once you have read a good reference such as Jobst Brandt. 



JCavilia said:


> It's not rocket science. Every cyclist should know how to do minor wheel maintenance. Get yourself a spoke wrench and do it. Unless there was some rim damage, truing up a wheel with a 1mm wobble is a 5 minute job at worst.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*easy*



rossb said:


> I have just noticed that my front wheel is out of true by about 1mm and has a small, but noticeable wobble. It is a 32h Mavic OP with Record hub and DT Revolution spokes. Should I stop riding on this wheel and get it trued? Or is this within the range of acceptability?
> 
> This is currently my only wheelset and having it trued by the LBS would mean being off the road for a few days, which I would prefer to avoid. (And, yes, I am in the process of buying a spare pair of wheels.)


1 mm isn't anything to worry about.

This is easy to fix. Start with spinning the wheel and locating where the rim is out of true. Then, for example, if it moves out to the right (while looking down where it meets the brake pads), tighten a spoke on the opposite side about 1/2 turn. If that doesn't do it, then tighten the adjacent spokes, again on the opposite side of the "buldge" about 1/4 turn. That should take care of 1 mm. Try it and post back.

Also, for a general check, pluck each of your spokes and see if they "ping!" If most have a good "ping" sound, but a few have a dull thud, then check the tension on the dull ones. If there are loose spokes, it will be hard to get a good true on the wheel.

Worst case, there may be a shop that will do a quick true while you wait.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about 1mm.
Check to see if any of the spokes are loose.
Easy to correct with Spoke Wrench.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I will continue riding on the wheel and will also see if I can buy a spoke wrench today and will try truing it myself. 

I read somewhere that LBSs love selling spoke wrenches, because as well as the sale on the wrench, it guarantees that the guy who bought it will be bringing the wheel in to fix the damage that he's done. Hopefully that won't happen here.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

JCavilia said:


> It's not rocket science. Every cyclist should know how to do minor wheel maintenance. Get yourself a spoke wrench and do it. Unless there was some rim damage, truing up a wheel with a 1mm wobble is a 5 minute job at worst.


Agree. If you break a spoke mid-ride it's nice to know how to fix your wheel so that you can ride home. Once you know how, it's incredibly easy.


----------

